# Steam Crave Meson AIO - Boro Device



## Timwis (15/8/22)

Really looking forward to this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

First Boro Mesh Deck (that I am aware of)
Comes with Stock coil boro tank + Coil and Mesh decks
100W top wattage
I'm led to believe will be capable of more airflow than other BB style devices
21700 Battery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/8/22)

Taking a guess that the black section on the driptip side is for opening and viewing of juice levels, which leaves your arflow right above your fire/adjusment buttons and charge port, with the screen possibly on the bottom of the device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Taking a guess that the black section on the driptip side is for opening and viewing of juice levels, which leaves your arflow right above your fire/adjusment buttons and charge port, with the screen possibly on the bottom of the device.


The only pic I've seen mate so yeah a lot of guess work! I just like it offers something different even though I prefer restriction having the scope for more airflow makes it more suitable for DL vapers as well as the usual RDL!

Also I can remember a thread on the forum a while back when the question was asked was their a mesh boro RBA or bridge and the answer came back not only no but it wouldn't be possible within a boro yet here we are!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (15/8/22)

Think this is the 1st mesh Boro


----------



## adriaanh (15/8/22)

Orca also involved with this 
The Stubby AIO Suicide Mods x Vaping Bogan x Orca Vape​


----------



## adriaanh (15/8/22)

Ponte Boro by Mrjustright1 & Orca Vape | Orca Vape


A.Y.B ”Ponte” A word meaning bridge in Italian, Portuguese, and Galician. The purpose of this project wasn’t to reinvent the wheel, it was to do what should’ve been done with other rdta style boro’s in the past and that is allow airflow to the build deck the indentions on the side of the boro...




www.orcavape.com


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

adriaanh said:


> Think this is the 1st mesh Boro


When was this released?


----------



## adriaanh (15/8/22)

Reviews popped up a few weeks ago.
Todd did one on 16th July








Ponte Boro RDTA by Mrjustright1 & Orca Vape


PLEASE, remember these are just my opinions, I am just some bloke in a shed with a webcam after all, so I would strongly advise that you research everything ...




www.google.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

adriaanh said:


> Reviews popped up a few weeks ago.
> Todd did one on 16th July


If that's included with the Stubby (doubt it) it would be worth the money! Interesting as it's basically the profile on top a Boro so would imagine he first went to Wotofo with the idea who obviously couldn't of been keen!


----------



## Silver (15/8/22)

@Timwis - been meaning to ask you
When you type messages, do you increase the size of the font?

Your messages always come out so nicely - my eyes read it easily !

The font seems to have gotten smaller since the big upgrade in Feb/Mar - or maybe my eyes are getting worse...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

Silver said:


> @Timwis - been meaning to ask you
> When you type messages, do you increase the size of the font?
> 
> Your messages always come out so nicely - my eyes read it easily !
> ...


Yes, since the forum software was updated the default font size is tiny, I noticed when posting a review on here the size was much smaller than anywhere else I post to and I actually struggle to read posts so I change the font size of what I post to 18!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (15/8/22)

Timwis said:


> If that's included with the Stubby (doubt it) it would be worth the money! Interesting as it's basically the profile on top a Boro so would imagine he first went to Wotofo with the idea who obviously couldn't of been keen!


I doubt it will be included. 
Think they have their own Boro RBA and Bogon doesn't do mesh. He put a normal coil in it when he built\reviewed it.


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

adriaanh said:


> I doubt it will be included.
> Think they have their own Boro RBA and Bogon doesn't do mesh. He put a normal coil in it when he built\reviewed it.


 Why so expensive, is it DNA?


----------



## Silver (15/8/22)

Timwis said:


> Yes, since the forum software was updated the default font size is tiny, I noticed when posting a review on here the size was much smaller than anywhere else I post to and I actually struggle to read posts so I change the font size of what I post to 18!



thanks @Timwis 
good move

is it a default setting or do you change the font size each time you post something ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

Silver said:


> thanks @Timwis
> good move
> 
> is it a default setting or do you change the font size each time you post something ?


I have to change it each time!


----------



## adriaanh (15/8/22)

Timwis said:


> Why so expensive, is it DNA?


Not sure yet. 
What's the price?


----------



## Timwis (15/8/22)

adriaanh said:


> Not sure yet.
> What's the price?


In the UK £135!!!!


----------



## Munro31 (16/8/22)

Timwis said:


> Really looking forward to this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 260957


FOMO!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (3/10/22)

Timwis said:


> First Boro Mesh Deck (that I am aware of)
> Comes with Stock coil boro tank + Coil and Mesh decks
> 100W top wattage
> I'm led to believe will be capable of more airflow than other BB style devices
> 21700 Battery


Oooo I like that even more, 21700 yes just hope it's not a killer in the pocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (3/10/22)

Ryan69 said:


> Oooo I like that even more, 21700 yes just hope it's not a killer in the pocket


I have a pulse AIO and I believe the dimensions of the Meson are slightly smaller, The Pulse is a bigger boro device but seems ok to me! The 21700 allows this to be a far more powerful device at 100W (70W is the max for other boro devices) It's also designed to allow much more airflow to get to the boro both of which (power and air coverage) is needed more with mesh!


----------

